# The G7th Performance Capo



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.g7th.com/

I picked up one of these the other day. Very slick capo.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*A Capo?!!!*

Jeff,

My image of you is shattered! A Capo?!!!  

It looks like a great piece of technology...a little more so than my Kyser, which I don't have any problems with so far. Nevertheless, where did you find the G7 and how many bones did they skin you for it? 

I'll keep my eye open for one next time I make the rounds...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> Jeff,
> 
> My image of you is shattered! A Capo?!!!
> 
> ...


It's pretty expensive but it's the only real option for the V Neck on my Martin. They go for $40+ I got it for just over $30.

PS) All in preperation to play "Small Town" by John M.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Great idea on the JCM!*

Excellent, thanks! I was just thinking the other day that I should dust off my old JCM albums and start to build a little of his material into my repetoire. There wasn't a day that passed by in my teens that I didn't listen to JCM...even through my metal years.


----------



## Calgary Slim (Feb 21, 2006)

So what differentiates this from just the regular Dunlop trigger capo that I've got?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Calgary Slim said:


> So what differentiates this from just the regular Dunlop trigger capo that I've got?


I've never tried the Dunlop tigger so I don't know. Do you have different clickable tensions? And then hit the switch to release? The G7th is extremely solid as well.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

I thought the Dunlop and Kyser pretty much work the same way using constant tension. I bought a G7th and tried it on my guitars. Worked well on the Larrivée and custom-built 6-strings but failed to clamp well on my Martin 12 string. Brought it back the next day for a full refund.

Went back to the reliable Shubbs.

Does anybody have experience with the Planet Waves NS Capo?


----------



## Calgary Slim (Feb 21, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I've never tried the Dunlop tigger so I don't know. Do you have different clickable tensions? And then hit the switch to release? The G7th is extremely solid as well.


No, I don't, so that would be a difference right there.


----------

